# Collinite Beading



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

It was raining all day today & when I went to my car after work, this is what I found & since I happened to have my camera in my car, I thought I would snap few pics.

FYI, I had applied Collinite 915 + 845 + 476s (1 coat each & 1 month apart)


























































Yes, I always wax the glass including windshields.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top stuff that colly. :thumb:


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

looks very good... good....


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! Looks good when was the last application?


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

I have to say I am a BIG fan of Collinite. This is the beading after a *month* of solid rain:-










Cracking stuff!


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice mate.:thumb:

I was wondering if any of the Collis tend to stain rubber and trim.

regards
Fritz :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice tight beading, typical of Collinite


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

love the beading I see from 845 

mind you, FK1000 has smaller tighter beads IMHO, and beads incredibly well even on filthy paint


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

FritzBlitz - Collinite does tend to stain black trim so gotta be careful there! 

As for the beading looks really good mate.

I've got it on my Lupo and the missus car. Funny thing was, that last night it was in really small, tight beads.
By this morning the beads were massive, like they'd all run together! Most other.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking like some good beading there! :thumb:



Bigpikle said:


> love the beading I see from 845
> 
> mind you, FK1000 has smaller tighter beads IMHO, and beads incredibly well even on filthy paint


Bigpikle, have you got any 1 or 2 month on beading pics of the FK1000p?


----------



## SP|D3RMaN (Apr 19, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> FritzBlitz - Collinite does tend to stain black trim so gotta be careful there!
> 
> As for the beading looks really good mate.
> 
> ...


From my observation, this is mainly due to the water having no other place to go. On a flat horizontal surface, the small little drops of water would just combine to be a bigger drop of water :lol:
It's nothing to worry about. 
I have 915 (single layer) on my car for 2 months now in this monsoon weather (sun and rain) and it's holding up fine with nice tight water beading and protection from the contaminated rain.
Cheers 
:driver:


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

SevenW said:


> Wow! Looks good when was the last application?


2 weeks ago.


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I've got it on my Lupo and the missus car. Funny thing was, that last night it was in really small, tight beads.
> By this morning the beads were massive, like they'd all run together! Most other.


2 days ago, we had light rain & that beads were very tiny & tight as you mentioned. Unfortunately, I didn't have a camera with me at the time.
I think light rain will create small beads & hard rain will generate bigger ones.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> FritzBlitz - Collinite does tend to stain black trim so gotta be careful there!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have to say, I applied my 845 actually directly onto black trim and it gave a dark wet look, so I've had no prob with 845 on plastics.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

m0bov said:


> Alex_225 said:
> 
> 
> > FritzBlitz - Collinite does tend to stain black trim so gotta be careful there!
> ...


Same here. I think 845 works well on trim.


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice beads. Collinite really rules. As for staining black trim, I have not had such issue with any of the Collinites I have tried so far.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice beads  I have some photos on my car, this is a pretty fresh coat of 915 and this is what I found on the morning after a heavy rain (the pictures is not from the same day but we had rain for a couple of days in a row)


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice beads, Porta. 915 was the 1st wax I applied & in addition to the nice beads it gives, it also generates a warm glow.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Whats on your glass? That looks like its beading too!


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Whats on your glass? That looks like its beading too!


Yes, that's beading in the glass. Same wax was applied to the whole vehicle, including windows, windshields, lights & sunroof.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

oh right, does this not cause any issues with your wipers?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

With regard to the black trim, I use Colly 476 which does stain, sounds like the 845 is good all round though. 

As for the beading, as said, seems to be the type of rain that makes all the difference to how the water beads. Also guessing its how long the water sits there too.

Here's a few of my Lupo and the Missus Megane beading with 476.

Weird beading from really fine rain, almost condensation -


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> oh right, does this not cause any issues with your wipers?


Luckily, I have not had any issues with wipers. The trick is apply wax very thin, let dry to a haze, then wipe off using very light pressure using different sides of MF towels of 2 different MF towels to ensure that wax is totally removed.

BTW, nice beading you got there, Alex.


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thought I'd add my pics of Collinites beading too.
































































Only problem I'm having with it is that it doesn't seem to last more than a month. I'm washing with Megiuars Gold Class shampoo, followed by Autoglym SRP, then Jeff's AJ trigger sealant, topped off with two layers of Collinites. The beading above lasts about two weeks, but then fades, until almost no beading after about 5wks.

Not sure where the bonding problem is, or whether it's down to my shampoo? Any ideas?

As it is I will probably have to re-wax again tommorow, so can I just apply Autoglym SRP, followed up by a layer of Collinites?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great beads :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cliomad25 said:


> Only problem I'm having with it is that it doesn't seem to last more than a month. I'm washing with Megiuars Gold Class shampoo, followed by Autoglym SRP, then Jeff's AJ trigger sealant, topped off with two layers of Collinites. The beading above lasts about two weeks, but then fades, until almost no beading after about 5wks.


Maybe the Colli doesn't take too well over the Jeffs? No experience of Jeffs but I apply my 845 over Poorboys EX-P sealant and it lasts for months :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Can say I have had a problem with Colly not lasting that long. I could be down to the Jeff's but don't really know.
As for the Gold Class use about 7mls per litre of water. In case thats the problem.

Also how long are you leaving the Colly before applying the 2nd coat?


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

Caledonia - going by the Meguiars Gold class instructions it says 4 capfuls per 4 litres of water, so as you've said 7mls per litre. Problem is, I'm using a 15 litre bucket! So hence I only use about 6 cap fulls to a 3/4 full bucket. I'm guessing this is too diluted.

Recently I've been applying the second coat of colly straight after the first one's been buffed off. Going by some of the other comments on here I see its left 24hrs between coats. Been leaving coats on for about 5mins before buffing off, obviously not that long in the summer though!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cliomad25 said:


> Recently I've been applying the second coat of colly straight after the first one's been buffed off. Going by some of the other comments on here I see its left 24hrs between coats. Been leaving coats on for about 5mins before buffing off, obviously not that long in the summer though!


You need to leave it about 24 hours to fully cure before applying the second coat or the solvents will just remove the first.

A quick way, without buying more product, to test if the Colli doesn't bond well to the Jeffs would be next time you wash it to do the bonnet with SRP to remove the existing products, then do just half of the bonnet with the Jeffs and the whole bonnet with Colli - so half is directly over SRP - and see how the two halves fair over several weeks.


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

parish said:


> You need to leave it about 24 hours to fully cure before applying the second coat or the solvents will just remove the first.
> 
> A quick way, without buying more product, to test if the Colli doesn't bond well to the Jeffs would be next time you wash it to do the bonnet with SRP to remove the existing products, then do just half of the bonnet with the Jeffs and the whole bonnet with Colli - so half is directly over SRP - and see how the two halves fair over several weeks.


OK, thanks Parish.

Not sure I understand your post, so to confirm, polish whole of bonnet with AG SRP. Then on one half of bonnet apply Jeffs to SRP, then colli on top. On the opposite side, just apply colli directly to AG SRP?

Only washed the car yesterday and we've had quite heavy rain here today, so would I be ok to QD tomorrow, and then follow the above plan?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cliomad25 said:


> OK, thanks Parish.
> 
> Not sure I understand your post, so to confirm, polish whole of bonnet with AG SRP. Then on one half of bonnet apply Jeffs to SRP, then colli on top. On the opposite side, just apply colli directly to AG SRP?


Yep, we know that Colli bonds well to SRP so if the beading stops on the Jeffs side after a few weeks but is still beading insanely on the SRP-only side then you have the answer.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Go and welcome a few newbies get the post count up to ten.

Apart from that you have it right. Thats what Parish said.

Fast on that keyboard .:lol:


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking that Caledonia :lol:

Yep, am fast on the keyboard


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cliomad25 said:


> Thought I'd add my pics of Collinites beading too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well further to Parish and Caledonia's help with Collinite beading only lasting 4-5wks, I went over the whole car with AG SRP and then added one layer of Collinite 476, as suggested.

However the beading I get 24-48 hours after the application of Collinites still only seems to be lasting 4wks. Just as a test I took some photo's 12hrs after applying a fresh coat of Collies to half of the spoiler and fully on the roof.

The spoiler was given a second coat of Collies on the left hand side, whilst the right hand side is still with the original one coat on. As you can see from the roof, the beading has faded on the right side of the spoiler. The bonnet is the same (4wks on) on both sides with beading, where Jeff's was applied to SRP, then topped with Collies. The opposite side SRP topped with Collies.























































Maybe I'm just expecting too much, but should the beading still be like the roof, 4wks on, after 2-3 washes? Nothing's changed in my routine, I usually wash every fortnight, using 70ml's of Meguiars Gold Class shampoo, to a 10L bucket of water. The car is usually 'snow foamed' before hand using a super sprayer. The only thing that has changed in my routine is using Chemical Guys Microfibre wash to wash my wash mitt's and other towels in the same bucket as the shampoo goes in. Thanks for the help in advance, just wish I knew what was causing the lack of beading :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

70ml sounds like alot of shampoo to me, i use megs gold class sometimes and get plenty of suds and a nice, well lubricted wash with a 'blob' so to speak of GC in my wash bucket (think its a 15 litre bucket)


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought 70ml's was a lot too, but the Meguiars instructions say 1 capful per litre, 4 caps per 4ltr's, so 10 caps for 10ltr bucket. And this was the amount given using the conversion/ratio tool created by FocusDan on here.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Cliomad25 said:


> I thought 70ml's was a lot too, but the Meguiars instructions say 1 capful per litre, 4 caps per 4ltr's, so 10 caps for 10ltr bucket. And this was the amount given using the conversion/ratio tool created by FocusDan on here.


tbh, ive never followed set dilution ratios, always just put a blob in the bucket and got good cleaning power from whatever shampoo i'm using, and the beadings lasted several washes, how long depends what wax my car is wearing (currently colly 915)


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

I never used to before, but thought I'd give it a try this time round. That's my problem, the wax only lasts 2-3 washes, which isn't a lot considering most people seem to get 4-6 months wear out of Colly 476. I seem to have to apply it once a month, which seems too often to me.


----------

